# 26" tan walls?



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

Who makes 26" tan wall tires? I saw the DMR tires and thought they were gross. Any other ideas?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i assume you mean gumwall?

i like the SpecailEd Rhythm Controls...


----------

